

How IE8 claims full CSS support is beyond me. - drhowarddrfine
http://jhop.me/browsers/ie8-browsers/update

======
sachinag
And they wonder why people laugh at initiatives like Azure.

Seriously, folks, making a standards-compliant browser is a critical path item
to _not losing the 21st century to Google_. Hop on it, Redmond.

~~~
DrJokepu
Who laughs at Azure? I have checked out the public beta and it seemed like a
reasonably good service to me.

------
oomkiller
In comparison to IE6, sure it does! In all honesty though, IE8 has many less
issues than IE6 and even IE7.

------
dpifke
Going through the list of bugs (<http://jhop.me/ie8-bugs>) I'm surprised at
how many Microsoft has stated they have no plans on fixing.

~~~
jacquesm
I sincerely wished that 'wontfix' is a thing that only applied to closed
source software. The number of 'wontfix' known bugs out there in the open
source world is beyond counting, and in some pretty popular applications too.
I don't really understand the rationale behind the whole 'wontfix' thing,
essentially it is giving the finger to the user that took the time and trouble
to report a bug.

Another pet peeve is to relable things that are clearly bugs as 'request for
enhancement'.

The degree to which users have become conditioned to accept the presence of
bugs in production software is no doubt a part of this, but there is also a
serious lack of pride in workmanship on the part of the coding community.

No doubt every piece of software I ever wrote contains bugs, but if you point
one out to me I won't rest until it is squashed.

~~~
neilc
_I don't really understand the rationale behind the whole 'wontfix' thing_

There are lots of legitimate reasons for labeling something "wontfix":
backward compatibility, conformance to standards, not actually or
unambiguously wrong behavior, and so on. Whether the majority of "wontfix"
bugs fall into these categories isn't clear, but it's not all a matter of
giving the user the finger: in my experience, _most_ reported issues are not
actually bugs.

~~~
likpok
There is another reason to label something wontfix: If it falls too low on the
priorities. If you know that you do not have sufficient time to do everything,
and that you have issues that are far more important, you might as well just
mark the punted issues wontfix.

